# Fitting Boer Does & Bucks for ABGA shows....?



## SLS_Boer_Goats

OK so last year I started showing ABGA and found a digram of a Boer goat on here that had been photo shopped (has "paint" to show the different lengths to shave different areas) and it had what blade (color coded with the "paint" of Photoshop) to use on the different area like the tail, belly, legs and what not.

Well I saved it to my phone and it got broke so I no longer have it. If someone has it or a picture they could share to show me what lengths to shave the different areas I would greatly appreciate it 

Or if you could just tell me what blades/combs to use on the different parts like the belly, etc and to blend with that would help also.

Thanks


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

That could come in handy. Looking forward to seeing it as well


----------



## Tenacross

I know the one you are talking about. Trust me. This one's better.

http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/Trimming_chart_RNSH.jpg


----------



## Tenacross

Here's another one that I like.

http://members.psyber.com/macgoats//trimming_chart.htm


----------



## SLS_Boer_Goats

Tenacross said:


> I know the one you are talking about. Trust me. This one's better.
> 
> http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/Trimming_chart_RNSH.jpg


Thanks! That one is WAY better! :stars: I really appreciate the help! Will definitely help me a lot getting my girls ready to sell in the Splash of Color sale next month.


----------



## Tenacross

SLS_Boer_Goats said:


> Thanks! That one is WAY better! :stars: I really appreciate the help! Will definitely help me a lot getting my girls ready to sell in the Splash of Color sale next month.



Nice! We are going to need pictures though.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Tenacross said:


> Nice! We are going to need pictures though.


I agree those pics aren't free lol


----------



## SLS_Boer_Goats

Tenacross said:


> Nice! We are going to need pictures though.


I'm going to start clipping tomorrow if the weather stays nice. I'll post some pictures


----------



## SLS_Boer_Goats

One last question.. Would you suggest me getting just on blade and using guards/combs or getting different size blades? My clippers have easy change heads so either is fine I was just wondering what would be easier? If you haven't noticed I didn't clip very well last year lol


----------



## Tenacross

SLS_Boer_Goats said:


> One last question.. Would you suggest me getting just on blade and using guards/combs or getting different size blades? My clippers have easy change heads so either is fine I was just wondering what would be easier? If you haven't noticed I didn't clip very well last year lol


I'm still learning too. What I found out though is the guards work the best if you are trying to follow those diagrams I sent. If you can find a blade that will leave 3/4 to 1 1/2 inches, let me know where.  The "pros" that I've seen all have special blades that they use with a *back handed* motion. 
I think this is the kind.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Andis-UltraEdge-Clipper-Blocking-Blade/44562.uts


----------



## HoosierShadow

I don't know anything about clippers or sizes lol I bought a cheap-o pair of dog clippers with an adjustable blade a couple of yearsa go, another cheap pair of horse clippers last year.
The horse clippers are okay for simple stuff, but the blade isn't going to last for all the kids goats this year.

I want to order a new pair of clippers before we need to start clipping them in about a month and a half or so.

I was also thinking about getting a decent clipper w #10 blade and the blade guards. Is this not what I'd need for my kids does? I'd have to look back at the topicsin 4-H section to see what size blade for wethers, as I was planning to get that one too. 

Trust me, clipping is NOT my thing LOL But, we did get the kids goats to the shows last year, haha. 
I did trim all the does short haired last year though, I plan on having the kids start grooming them soon, and hopefully won't have to take off as much. 
That chart definitely helps.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I totally agree with all Tim (Tenacross) said about the chart and clippers.We have used that chart from Richard and Sandy's and love it. 

We have been clipping our goats for pictures and shows for quite a while. No we're not experts,  but I think we have it down pretty good. For our herd, we simply use a cheap clipper from Wal-Mart that has all kinds of adjustable guard sizes. From 1/8 to over an inch. We have replaced it once already, but it works for maybe 2 years.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare

Just curious how many goats do you clip? I wanted to get another set of clippers because sometimes they get hot and need a rest before me! Plus my daughter is pretty good especially with clipping bodies so we tend to tag team. Thanks for the info! I am a new species chairman to our 4-H goat program. I like to show everything in print that I show the kids in hands on. Different kids learn different!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We clip about 3 goats in a row at a show.  Otherwise it is more spread out between washing and drying.  Ours usually aren't ready to be clipped at the same time.


----------



## Dani-1995

Printed of both clipping outlines, order blades, guards and wash mits.... Now for them to get here and start clipping! I have 3 does to clip next weekend for a show.. Hopefully I don't screw it up too bad haha


----------



## horsecrazycdr

Ok I have a two year old Boer doe and a 6 month old doe. I need to clip them for a local ABGA show. First show its this coming up Saturday. I have never clipped a doe only wethers. Please Help!


----------



## Dani-1995

Do you have guard combs to go over the blades? Or access to them?


----------

